# Please help with any advice!!! Steering wheel locked up when i got on it today shifting through gears...



## namrekcanad (Jan 22, 2008)

On the way home from work today i had a nice open road and got on it a little bit, and when shifting between gears (i think 2nd to 3rd)... my steering locked up and couldnt turn what so ever... it only lasted a split second and went back to normal but still worries me.. driving normally it has no problems that i know of... I really hope this isn't transmission related.. i dont wanna lose my dub... especially since i spent 1200 last week on it after it sat for a few months... i put in a new alternator, power steering pump, oil and coolant change, ngk plugs, wires, euro switch, and front strut... please help me!! Feel free to send a message or email me, thanks fam.. dan


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like a steering problem, not the transmission. I think it's most likely that your steering fluid is low or needs to be bled, or that the accessory belt slipped momentarily. Less likely is that the steering pump is on its way out, or that the... uh... don't know what it's called... but, uh, you know, the "torsion bar valve thingy" between the pinion and steering column is sticking or worn, or the rack itself is wearing out.

If you top up the steering fluid, make sure you use the yellow or clear "Pentosil" stuff from VW/Audi (I've heard it's sometimes green). The red/pink ATF stuff will ruin the rack seals.


----------

